# Problem with ddclient



## mbr661 (May 14, 2009)

I have server FBSD 7.1 behind modem and router as follows:


```
Internet
|
2Wire DSL modem in DMZ mode so it lets public IP pass unchanged
|
Ext_if=dynamic ip from ISP
Linksys Router
Int_if=192.168.2.1
|
Bridge0= Ext_if (192.168.2.100) < -- > Tap0
FBSD Gateway
Int_if=192.168.75.150
|
Network 192.168.75.0
```

My problem is getting ddclient to update my dynamic IP address at DynDNS.

ddclient seems to be running fine. It goes to sleep for 600 seconds and then restart. Nevertheless the DynDNS webpage does not get updated.

I'm using the ddclient.conf almost unchanged. The only two sections I changed are:


```
## To obtain an IP address from Web status page (using the proxy if defined)
use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='IP Address' # found after IP Address

and...

## dyndns.org custom addresses
##
## (supports variables: wildcard,mx,backupmx)
##
 custom=yes,                            \
 server=members.dyndns.org,             \
 protocol=dyndns2                       \
 login=mylogin                          \
 password=mypasswd                      \
 mydomain.com
```

Any ideas as to where I went wrong would be greatly appreciated.

mbr661


----------



## techie (May 14, 2009)

This setup is working for my 6.4 server.


```
daemon=3600
syslog=yes
mail=root
mail-failure=root
pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid
ssl=yes
cache=/tmp/ddclient.cache
use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx'
server=members.dyndns.org
login=xxxxxxxxxx
password=xxxxxxxxxx
wildcard=yes

protocol=dyndns2 \
zzzzzzzzzz.dyndns.org
```

The only difference seems to be a default password in the upper section.


----------



## mbr661 (May 14, 2009)

*DynDNS comes to the rescue*

Thank you techi for your help.  I got it working!!

By the way I discovered that DynDNS has a ddclient.conf generator in their site, it works great!!

It's amazing the little things that get a newbie excited, isn't it?


----------



## mbr661 (May 18, 2009)

*One more datail about ddclient*

With a default config file, ddclient will check your external IP address every 10 minutes, but will only update the DynDNS page IF it finds that your address has changed.

Before I found this out, I thought my ddclient was not working because it was not updating the website every 10 minutes.

Hope this bit of info helps someone else.


----------

